# decent copperbelly



## duckwhisperer (May 26, 2010)

nevery caught a copperbelly or heard of one really but everbody said thats what it is so here she is.


----------



## grouper throat (May 26, 2010)

Copperbelly= big gag grouper. Nice grouper!


----------



## Slayer (May 26, 2010)

great fish...where at???  general depth and bait????


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 27, 2010)

Slayer said:


> great fish...where at???  general depth and bait????



x2.


----------



## grouper throat (May 27, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> x2.


45ft of water on squid I bet lol. Seriously, that's a deepwater gag I bet look how dark his coloring is. You guys ever notice how light colored gags are from 45-60 ft of water? We caught some giant gags from the middle grounds that were that dark before..

Did you weigh him? I bet he's 16-18lbs.


----------



## captbrian (May 27, 2010)

16-18lbs? Seriously?  That's a 35 pound fish.  They turn black on the belly after they change from male to female.  Depth of water doesn't factor in as far as the belly color.  It will play in as far as overall color.  Most copperbellies are in less than 200 ft of water.  I've caught them in less than 100 ft several times.  140-180 is prime territory.


----------



## duckwhisperer (Jun 2, 2010)

i wanna say it was in ab 125ish feet on a squirrel fish. and it weighed 37 lbs


----------



## sea trout (Jun 2, 2010)

it looks delicious thats all i have to say


----------



## duckwhisperer (Jun 3, 2010)

sea trout said:


> it looks delicious thats all i have to say



buddy lemme tell u. that thang was delicious. u shoulda seen the fillets. HUGE


----------



## Bighunt37 (Jun 5, 2010)

16 pound fish lmfao


----------

